# MS New York Star movie



## lardex (Sep 13, 2006)

See the movie: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4435241353075179022


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

I sailed on America Star, what a nightmare. Lamb from Kiwi (the good bit of the voyage) for Bandar Abbas. Spent 55days at anchor outside Bandar Abbas during June/July. Heat unbelievable.

Brian


----------



## lardex (Sep 13, 2006)

I can belive that, did you like the movie ?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

lardex,

Thank you for pointing us towards the video clip (23 minutes).

Fascinating watching the procedures from the early 1970's. No doubt fairly primitive by present day standards. Nice looking ships both before and after conversion. (Thumb)


----------

